# DREAM Dynamite!! 2010



## dudeabides

> DREAM "Dynamite!! 2010"
> Date: Dec 31, 2010 4 AM EST
> Location: Saitama, Japan
> Venue: Saitama Super Arena
> Broadcast: HDNet (North America)























> * Satoshi Ishii vs. Jerome Le Banner
> * Sergei Kharitonov vs. Tatsuya Mizuno
> * Alistair Overeem vs. Todd Duffee*
> * Bob Sapp vs. Shinichi Suzukawa^
> * Champ Bibiano Fernandes vs. Hiroyuki Takaya (for featherweight title)
> * Champ Marius Zaromskis vs. Kazushi Sakuraba (for welterweight title)
> * Shinya Aoki vs. Yuichiro Nagashim+
> * Tatsuya Kawajiri vs. Josh Thomson
> * Kazuyuki Miyata vs. Caol Uno
> * Akiyo "Wicky" Nishiura vs. Tetsuya [email protected]
> * Kyotaro Fujimoto vs. Gegard [email protected]
> * Hideo Tokoro vs. Kazuhisa Watanabe
> * Jason High vs. Hayato Sakurai
> * Hiroshi Izumi vs. Ikuhisa "Minowaman" Minowa
> * Katsuaki Furuki vs. Andy Ologun
> 
> * - Not officially announced
> ^ - IGF special rules
> + - MMA/K-1 mixed-rules bout
> @ - K-1 rules bout





> It's October, the fall holiday season has started to roll, and for fans of Japanese MMA that can mean only one thing - Dynamite!! The annual December 31 MMA spectacular will once again be presented by K-1 and DREAM parent company FEG this year. There have been no official announcements regarding Dynamite 2010 just yet (and given how long it took to get K-1 Grand Prix announcements, I wouldn't bank on news coming any time soon), though FEG head Tanigawa did discuss Dynamite earlier this summer, stating that the event will be scaled back a bit from the past few years. Instead of the enormous 20 fight supershow, this year's event will have a more manageable number of fights, hopefully fitting in to a 3 hour timeslot. One change stemming from this - the Koshien finals will not be part of Dynamite, but will instead take place on a separate show.
> 
> Some may say this is another bad sign for FEG, but on a personal level, I have no problem with this. I love Dynamite, but the past few years have been something of a slog to sit through with shows topping 5 hours in length. Reducing the number of fights will help streamline the show greatly, and perhaps lead to less throw aways like Mousasi v. Goodridge.
> 
> Though we don't yet know anything official, we are starting to hear rumblings regarding some potential match-ups. Obviously, these are very shaky rumors at this point, and could change many times between now and the 31st, but as of today, here are some of the fights being discussed, courtesy of Nightmare of Battle:
> 
> *Kazushi Sakuraba v. Satoshi Ishii* - What originally started as an Ishii v. Aerts rumor has morphed into this. When Aerts qualified for the K-1 GP, he was eliminated as a potential Ishii opponent. In the K-1 Final 16 aftermath, Tanigawa mentioned a possible Ishii v. Le Banner fight since Le Banner's temper tantrum kept him out of the GP finals. But when asked about that fight, Ishii stated "I want to face Sakuraba on NYE. My senior Akiyama also fought him, he’s a legend". One of the keys to success for Dynamite is to deliver a big name main event that will draw in the casual Japanese fan, and Sakuraba v. Ishii delivers in that regard. Although both men have seen their drawing ability drop a bit in the last year, this still will grab some eyes, and would provide a solid foundation for the show.
> 
> *Asashoryu *v. TBA - BloodyElbow has great coverage of the potential inclusion of the disgraced Sumo legend Asashoryu. An all time Sumo legend, Asashoryu was forced into retirement when he beat up a man outside a night club. Tanigawa has publicly stated that he wants Asashoryu in at Dynamite, and that they are actively pursuing the fighter. But his price tag will be steep, and there will definitely be hurdles to getting him inside the ring. Ishii has also been discussed as a potential opponent here, which would be a huge drawing fight - considerably more so than Ishii v. Saku.
> 
> *Tatsuya Kawajiri v. Satoru Kitaoka* - Rumors have Kitaoka competing at Dynamite this year, and Kawajiri has been discussed as a possible opponent. Kitaoka is the first ever Lightweight champion for Sengoku. He lost that title to Mizuto Hirota last year (which led to the Aoki v. Hirota arm-breaking fight at Dynamite 2009), and has not fought for Sengoku since November 2009. He's 2-0 since then, with both wins coming in Pancrase. Kawajiri is a very popular fighter who almost certainly will be included on the card in some capacity, and Kitaoka would present an interesting new opponent.
> *
> Shinya Aoki v. Gilbert Melendez* - Back in September, both Cesar Gracie and Scott Coker stated that FEG was interested in having Melendez appear at Dynamite. Coker commented further in the aftermath of this weekend's Strikeforce show: "[Aoki v. Melendez] is not confirmed, but it is something that (Dream has) said that they would like to have happen if possible, so we're having that dialogue." This would of course be a rematch from their Strikeforce bout in April where Melendez dominated the Dream champion. Like Kawajiri, Aoki is a major player in Dream, and is almost a lock to appear at Dynamite. A rematch with Melendez would certainly be an intriguing fight, both to see how Aoki would adjust his gameplan and to see how the ring would change the fight.
> 
> Other names being tossed around as taking part include *Andrews Nakahara, Murilo Ninja Rua, Hiroyuki Takaya, and Michihiro Omigawa*.
> 
> In a final bit of New Year's Eve news, SRC remains up in the air regarding their NYE plans. They have discussed a possible Sengoku show on the 31st to go against Dynamite, an all day festival featuring different combat sports on the 31st, or a Sengoku show on January 2nd.


Link


----------



## Toxic

Anyone really need to see Aoki/Melendez 2. People it was completely one sided. No rematch necessary.


----------



## The Amarok

Saku just needs to stop. Its going to start becoming a health issue and facing a judoka giant in Ishii isnt doing him any favor.
Aoki vs Meledez 2? Aint nothing wrong with avenging a loss. GSP did it with Hughes and Serra and they both gave GSP a one-sided beating.


----------



## Toxic

If you think that Aoki is gonna avenge a loss instead of just getting another then your one of the very few.


----------



## BobbyCooper

I also wanna see Nakamura vs. Jacare maybe :thumb02:, Mousasi, Caol Uno, Kikuno (absolutely), Overeem..

just a few ;D


----------



## osmium

Isn't gilbert out until 2011?


----------



## SigFig

yao520 said:


> Thank you for the information provided,  jerseys from china that is what I want to know


You've got to be the worst shill I've ever seen... :confused04:


----------



## The Amarok

I would personally love to see Miller/Diaz, Warren/KID 2, Fernadez/Sandro


----------



## kantowrestler

Those are three fights that would be nice on the Dynamite card. However, the fight I'm most interested is Asashoryu's debut. His two brothers have already ventured into MMA and we may see a grudge match between him and Bob Sapp for having defeated his brother in a past match!:thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides

They are adding to the card if they are to be believed:



> Rumors keep coming in regarding Dynamite!! 2010. The latest is kind of out of left field.
> 
> We've heard talks of Satoshi Ishii taking part, with both Jerome Le Banner and Kazushi Sakuraba mentioned as possible opponents. Now there's a new potential Ishii match-up making the rounds - against current Dream champion and former Strikeforce champion Gegard Mousasi. This rumor comes straight from Mousasi himself who told Middle Easy his next fight would be "maybe Strikeforce or New Year's Eve in Japan... In Japan they said Ishii, the Olympic Gold medalist." I find this to be a very odd fight as Mousasi is the exact kind of opponent you don't want going against Ishii. Mousasi is not a huge draw, but he's extremely talented and would be a heavy favorite against the less experienced Ishii. Why pair one of your big money draws against a lower draw who will probably win? An Ishii showdown with Le Banner, Sakuraba, or even Asashoryu makes much more sense to me.
> 
> Also being discussed - Michihiro Omigawa v. Dream champion Shinya Aoki. Omigawa is angling for this fight, but has also been very public in his frustration with how Dream has handled him lately. He's openly looking to make his WEC debut soon - a move that would put an end to any FEG fights for now. Aoki is still looking at a possible rematch with Gilbert Melendez as a Dynamite option as well.
> 
> Mizuto Hirota said that he will not be making his return at Dynamite, but will come back in 2011. Hirota has not fought since Aoki shattered his arm at Dynamite last year.
> 
> Finally, Alistair Overeem has stated in recent interviews that he would like to fight at Dynamite, provided he is in good shape after the K-1 Grand Prix in December. I'm sure if he can, FEG would be happy to have The Reem compete, particularly since he is discussing taking a break from Japan in 2011 to focus on defending his Strikeforce title.
> 
> A rundown of all the fights currently being discussed for the December 31 Dynamite show:
> 
> Satoshi Ishii v. Gegard Mousasi, Kazushi Sakuraba, or Jerome Le Banner
> Shinya Aoki v. Gilbert Melendez or Michihiro Omigawa
> Tetsuya Kawajiri v. Satoru Kitaoka
> Asashoryu v. TBA


Link


----------



## Shoegazer

Toxic said:


> If you think that Aoki is gonna avenge a loss instead of just getting another then your one of the very few.


I'm one of the very few. Gilbert never hurt Aoki or ever had him in any kind of danger, he just overwhelmingly outpointed him. I think Aoki grabs him and holds on this time. :dunno:


----------



## SRCSBaseball

Don't have the link but I read that Manhoef has been confirmed.


----------



## dudeabides

New match added to the card:



> A title fight and rematch between DREAM featherweight champion Bibiano Fernandes (8-2 MMA, 5-0 DREAM) and Hiroyuki Takaya (14-8-1 MMA, 5-2 DREAM) is now official for the year-end "DREAM!! 2010" event.
> 
> It's the first officially announced bout for the Dec. 31 fight card.
> 
> DREAM "Dynamite!! 2010" takes place at the Saitama Super Arena in Saitama, Japan, and is expected to air on HDNet in the U.S.
> 
> The show continues Japan's and DREAM's tradition of blockbuster year-end shows. Many other notables are expected to be part of the card.
> 
> Fernandes brings a seven-fight win streak to the bout. In 2009, he won the organization's season-long featherweight grand prix and topped Takaya via split decision in the finale.
> 
> Earlier this year at DREAM.13, he made his first successful title defense and narrowly edged former champ Joachim Hansen. However, he's been on the sidelines since then due to alleged issues with DREAM officials paying him.
> 
> The 30-year-old Brazilian-jiu-jitsu black belt now again meets Takaya. Following the title loss to Fernandes, the Japanese WEC vet suffered a TKO loss to Michihiro Omigawa. However, he's since rebounded and earned a second shot at the belt with back-to-back first round knockouts of Hansen and Chase Beebe.
> 
> As MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) reported on Thursday, "Dynamite!! 2010" also could feature an MMA-rules bout between Gegard Mousasi (30-3-1 MMA, 8-0 DREAM) and K-1 kickboxer Jerome Le Banner (3-1-1 MMA, 0-0 DREAM).


Link


----------



## kantowrestler

When this card is put together it should be a sick card!:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides

They are also rumoring to add Sandro vs Hioki believe it or not.


----------



## kantowrestler

There have also been rumors that Asashoryu will make his MMA debut at this event. Considering his sumo career and his family background I think he'll do good in MMA. He will at least do better than Akebono Taro and Sentoryu Miller!:thumb02:


----------



## xeberus

kantowrestler said:


> There have also been rumors that Asashoryu will make his MMA debut at this event. Considering his sumo career and his family background I think he'll do good in MMA. He will at least do better than Akebono Taro and Sentoryu Miller!:thumb02:


which isnt saying a lot ;D


----------



## kantowrestler

That is true considering that Akebono went 0-4 in MMA before dropping out for prowrestling and that Sentoryu Miller is 6-10-1. I think it would be an interesting match to see Akebono and Sentoryu fight each other and probably commical. Maybe Asashoryu coming onto the scene may bring Akebono out of his MMA retirment or Sentoryu into the lime light!:thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides

The latest fights added to the Dyanamite card inclue a weltherweight title fight. DREAM's champ Zaromskis vs... Sakuraba!?



> "The Gracie Hunter" returns on New Year's Eve.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) has learned from sources close to the event that MMA legend Kazushi Sakuraba (26-14-1 MMA, 3-3 DREAM) has been granted a title shot against DREAM welterweight champ Marius Zaromskis (13-5 MMA, 3-0 DREAM) at the year-end "DREAM!! 2010" event.
> 
> DREAM "Dynamite!! 2010" takes place at the Saitama Super Arena in Saitama, Japan, and airs on HDNet in the U.S.
> 
> The company has yet to officially announce the matchup.
> 
> The 41-year-old Sakuraba enters the contest on a two-fight loss streak. The 27-time PRIDE veteran, who also fought twice (on the same night) under the UFC banner, suffered a submission loss to Jason "Mayhem" Miller in September, and he was also defeated by Ralek Gracie via decision.
> 
> The loss to Ralek brought Sakuraba's career tally against the famed Gracie family down to 4-2. Original UFC champion Royce also defeated Sakuraba via decision in 2007. Prior to the skid, Sakuraba earned his nickname by defeating Ryan, Renzo, Royce and Royler Gracie in a span of just 13 months. Sakuraba also holds wins over an array of notables that includes Vito Belfort, Quinton "Rampage" Jackson, Guy Mezger, Ikuhisa Minowa, Carlos Newton, Kevin Randleman and Ken Shamrock, among others.
> 
> Meanwhile, Zaromskis looks to rebuild his status after suffering two-straight defeats and a no contest result in three fights in the U.S.
> 
> Zarmoskis came to the U.S. on the strength of five-stright victories – a run that included four wins under the DREAM banner and saw the Lithuanian striker claim DREAM's welterweight title. "The Whitemare" struggled while competing for Strikeforce, though, and suffered TKO losses to Nick Diaz and Evangelista "Cyborg" Santos. The no contest came just six seconds into Zarmoskis' November fight with Waachim Spiritwolf when an eyepoke forced a quick stoppage.


Link

And a lightweight Strikeforce/DREAM showdown between two other lightweights this time, Thomson vs Crusher:



> Fans won't get a chance to see Gilbert Melendez vs. Shinya Aoki at Dynamite!!, but there will be an important lightweight DREAM vs. Strikeforce fight on the card after all.
> 
> Josh Thomson vs. Tatsuya Kawajiri has been signed for the Dec. 31 event, MMA Fighting has learned from sources. The bout will take place at the Saitama Super Arena in Saitama, Japan.
> 
> Fighting and Entertainment Group, the parent company of DREAM, is expected to officially announce the fight in the coming days.
> 
> Thomson, 18-3 (1 no contest), has won two in a row since losing the Strikeforce 155-pound title to Melendez last December. He most recently defeated "JZ" Cavalcante in October.
> 
> The fight will mark just the second time in Thomson's 10-year career that he will be competing in Japan. He defeated Daisuke Sugie via submission at PRIDE Bushido 8.
> 
> Kawajiri, 26-6-2, most recently lost to Aoki at DREAM.15. Prior to that loss, "Crusher" had won four fights in a row.
> 
> In November, Thomson told the Las Vegas Sun that he wanted to fight Kawajiri.
> 
> "That's a fight I might kick back and wait for. I've wanted that fight forever. He's somebody that excites me."
> 
> Bibiano Fernandes is scheduled to defend his DREAM featherweight title against Hiroyuki Takaya on the card, along with a whole host of other uannounced fights.


Link


----------



## BobbyCooper

OMG dude^^ 

Josh Thomson vs. Tatsuya Kawajiri raise02:

I am getting wet dreams already!


----------



## kantowrestler

I would say this match-up is a pretty good fight. However, Sakuraba versus Zaromskis? Does DREAM really value their golden boy that much to put him against a welterweight?:thumbsdown:


----------



## thrshr01

Is Yamamoto still fighting in this card? I thought he was inked for UFC126 against Johnson?


----------



## joshua7789

thrshr01 said:


> Is Yamamoto still fighting in this card? I thought he was inked for UFC126 against Johnson?


No way he is fighting on this card.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, he is still under contract with Dream. He is in talks with the UFC fight now but for now he still has some fights with Dream. This is one of two more fights he has with them!:thumbsup:


----------



## thrshr01

what? So me getting ready for the kid vs kid match up i've long awaited is going to take longer? Damn this contracts! Burn em all down!!!


----------



## kantowrestler

Burn the contracts?:confused02:


----------



## thrshr01

He's still under contract with dream


----------



## dudeabides

Aoki and opponent are fighting K-1/MMA mixed rules:


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, how is that supposed to work?:confused02:


----------



## thrshr01

No butt scooting?


----------



## kantowrestler

I don't think that's the plan. Maybe some knockdown rules like what happens in Shooto. But I maybe wrong!


----------



## Toxic

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, he is still under contract with Dream. He is in talks with the UFC fight now but for now he still has some fights with Dream. This is one of two more fights he has with them!:thumbsup:


You got a link to back that up because Dana White said they signed him and they wouldn't sign a guy who still has fights left with somebody else. I am 90% positive right now that Kid is UFC bound and has no obligations left with Dream.


----------



## kantowrestler

Either I read an article wrong or the article I read was just trumped by the one you were talking about. Either way I read the same article and you are right. It looks like the Kid is UFC bound!:thumbsup:


----------



## Squirrelfighter

Melendez vs Aoki 2 is a waste. Aoki obviously was outclassed in his own supposed realm of superiority. 

Also: Sakuraba is a badass mofo...but why exactly is he fighting for the Dream WW title if he's on a two fight losing streak. No sense is made...unless! Sakuraba has in fact upgraded to Chuck Norris status, and in fact won the fights with Miller and Gracie on sheer badassitude...


----------



## kantowrestler

Well technically Melendez never went into Aoki's realm cause he refused to go to the ground with him. As for Sakuraba, him fighting for the title definately doesn't make sense. Then again alot of what the Japanese do doesn't make sense!


----------



## dudeabides

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, how is that supposed to work?:confused02:


This article claims the Aoki vs Nagashima fight will alternate between a rounds of MMA and K-1:



> More crazy fight news for Dynamite!!, though it looks like this one is actually happening and not just a rumor. Daniel Herbertson at MMAFighting reports that Shinya Aoki will face the K-1 MAX 2010 Japan champion Yuichiro Nagashima as part of the year end show. With Aoki being a Dream champion and Nagashima a MAX champion, the big question of course is - under which set of rules? The answer: both, as the bout will alternate between rounds of K-1 and MMA rules.
> 
> How this fight goes depends largely on how they start. If round 1 is MMA, then Nagashima is screwed. Aoki has made a career out of latching on to his opponent, dragging them to the ground, and twisting them until they submit. And as we learned last year, if you don't submit, he'll twist until you break. Many of the sport's best have been unable to stop Aoki's submission game, and an MMA novice like Nagashima will stand little chance of surviving long in an MMA round. I see that going down much like Minowaman v. Errol Zimmerman two years ago.
> 
> Where things get interesting is the K-1 rounds. Nagashima has a significant advantage here, but I think many fans are being too quick to write Aoki out standing. Is the Dream champ's standing a weakness? Yes, clearly. But in his weird kickboxing-styled fight with Shaolin, Aoki demonstrated patience on his feet. Combine that with a serious reach advantage and I think Aoki can survive 3 minutes of stand up. And survive is all he has to do because again, once that K-1 round ends, Nagashima is in a world of trouble.
> 
> So, is this somewhat of a freakshow fight? Absolutely. And no, it doesn't really have much significance at all. But it is exactly the kind of odd thing that I love about fighting in Japan, and I'm looking forward to the weirdness of it.


Link


----------



## BobbyCooper

I don't know about that dude.. 

Sounds interesting but also totally stupid lol^^


I would rather like to see Aoki vs. any top level LW they can come up with and put Nagashima against Kikuno :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides

This is just twitter based info, so far from official, but apparently if Lashley takes the offer he will be Alistair's opponent at the Dynamite show. If he doesn't it would apparently be Satoshi Ishii.

Link


----------



## Rauno

dudeabides said:


> This is just twitter based info, so far from official, but apparently if Lashley takes the offer he will be Alistair's opponent at the Dynamite show. If he doesn't it would apparently be Satoshi Ishii.
> 
> Link


I hope to god Lashley doesn't take this fight. I like him a lot but Overeem would embarrass him!


----------



## SRCSBaseball

Updated:

Dream Featherweight Championship:

139 lbs.: Bibiano Fernandes (8-2) vs. Hiroyuki Takaya (14-8-1)

Dream Welterweight Championship:

167 lbs.: Marius Zaromskis (13-5) vs. Kazushi Sakuraba (26-14-1)

Special Rules Match (MMA/K-1):

154 lbs.: Shinya Aoki (26-5) vs. Yuichiro Nagashima (16-3 K-1, 3-2 MMA)

MMA Bouts:

154 lbs.: Tatsuya Kawajiri (26-6-2) vs. Josh Thomson (18-3)

OW lbs.: Ikuhisa Minowa (47-31-8) vs. Hiroshi Izumi (3-1)

168 lbs.: Hayato Sakurai (35-11-2) vs. Jason High (10-3)

139 lbs.: Caol Uno (25-13-5) vs. Kazuyuki Miyata (10-7)

139 lbs.: Hideo Tokoro (26-23-1) vs. Kazuhisa Watanabe (0-0)


K-1 Bouts:

OW lbs.: Gegard Mousasi (4-0 Kickboxing, 30-3-1 MMA) vs. Kyotaro Fujimoto (18-4)

139 lbs.: “Wicky” Akiyo Nishiura (11-6-1 MMA) vs. Tetsuya Yamato (22-5)

Also:

Ishi vs. JLB
Mizuno vs. Sergei


----------



## kantowrestler

Which Sergei is Mizuno fighting against?


----------



## SRCSBaseball

My bad. It's Sergei Kharitonov. Will be interesting to see how he preforms. Mizuno is a tough guy.


----------



## kantowrestler

Ok, when was Sergei Kharitonov's last fight?


----------



## dudeabides

He just fought/got demolished at the K-1 WGP in a non tourney fight a week ago. But if you mean MMA, I don't remember him fighting in that sport since he got submitted by Monson early last year.


----------



## kantowrestler

Was that in K-1 rules or MMA rules?


----------



## dudeabides

The fight at the K-1 WGP was K-1 rules.


----------



## kantowrestler

Ok, wasn't he a kickboxer himself?


----------



## marcthegame

*Ovreem Vs Lashley Dynamite 2010*

I know overeem is the heavy favourite but anyone think Lashley can pull a miracle?


----------



## IronMan

marcthegame said:


> I know overeem is the heavy favourite but anyone think Lashley can pull a miracle?


I don't think Lashley has a snowball's chance in hell in this bout. He's an amazing athlete, but he's giving up four inches of reach to a much more experienced striker and, even if the bout hits the ground, where Lashley arguably has a better shot, he's still got to deal with one of the more seasoned grapplers in the heavyweight division.

Lashley still has a really poorly developed ground game, and while he's a powerful guy with a solid camp and good wrestling, it's hard to see, even on the ground, him being a substantial threat to someone like Overeem, who has the ability to pull slick submissions off of his back.


----------



## Dakota?

PPPPPPFFFFFFF AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

Oh wow, just wow.....

I dont see this leaving the first round.


----------



## Indestructibl3

I hope he's written his will ...


----------



## GamecockFan

Lol, Good luck Lashley! It's gonna be fun watchin Lashley trying to survive. Don't get me wrong, he's a freakishly strong athlete and a great wrestler.

But against Overeem? Did he really accept this fight when he said he'd rather build his way up. And after a loss? This is arguably a worse match-up then Fedor.

Anw, the fans thank you for accepting. U got cojones


----------



## BWoods

I can't see any possible way for Bobby to win this fight, this is possibly one of the worst possible matchups for him. Overeem is a highly experienced fighter who arguably has the best standup game in the Heavyweight division, (maybe aside from Pat Barry) on top of that he has an extremely solid ground game. To cap it off he's got the conditioning and strength to match Lashley's pace.

Even if Lashley gets Overeem on the ground via his normal bull rush to blast double strategy, it's likely he'll be unable to hold Alistair down for long, get submitted, gas out, or get swept. It's a complete and total mismatch and I have a feeling we might see another sick knockout like the Overeem/Fujita fight.


----------



## Toroian

If its true im hoping for lashley to go for a double leg takedown then for overeem to throw a uber jumping knee and put mr baldy in a coma for a few mins


----------



## EliteUndisputed

Wow....

This could be the first death in MMA, this guy has no business in there with the Reem. I'm legit scared for his health, maybe he'll go back to WWE or something like that if he doesn't live in a casket.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Yeah Lashley really doesn't stand a chance and really has no business even fighting someone like Overeem. Overeem's striking is levels and levels above Lashley's.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

marcthegame said:


> I know overeem is the heavy favourite but anyone think Lashley can pull a miracle?


The can crusher strikes again! :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno

Wait, is the Lashley-Overeem fight official?


----------



## The Amarok

Overeem vs Lashley for the title? No HW GP opening round in h works. WVR is doing a hell of a better job with their fights. 
Anyways, Dynamite still look pretty solid. Imo, Kharenthnov has better creditals than Lashley for a title shot. Including a win over Overeem in a dominate fashion. Enomoto vs Nakamura is a more balanced bout than Saku vs Zaromskis. 
The 2 featherweight title bouts going on have fireworks written all over it.Sandro vs Hioki and Bibi vs Takaya is gonna be awesome. 
Between the two i will try to watch both, but Soul of Fight looks more promising.


----------



## Danm2501

I think if it does happen Lashley poses an interesting threat for Overeem, just so long as he doesn't stand with him. Lashley is a talented, genuinely massive wrestler, and that could pose Alistair a threat. He hasn't fought a wrestler for a while, and it'll be interesting to see just how good his TDD is. Lashley will need to try and set his takedown up though, Alistair has a slick guillotine, and he does not want to get caught in that. Alistair should dominate, but it'll be interesting to see just how good his TDD is.


----------



## Toroian

Danm2501 said:


> I think if it does happen Lashley poses an interesting threat for Overeem, just so long as he doesn't stand with him. Lashley is a talented, genuinely massive wrestler, and that could pose Alistair a threat. He hasn't fought a wrestler for a while, and it'll be interesting to see just how good his TDD is. Lashley will need to try and set his takedown up though, Alistair has a slick guillotine, and he does not want to get caught in that. Alistair should dominate, but it'll be interesting to see just how good his TDD is.


indeed! i argue +rep


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, hopefully Lashley will learn from Lesnar's mistake and try to take Overeem down. The one thing though is that Overeem has good takedown defense and can probably stop Lashley's shots. Though overall we would have to wait and see!:thumbsup:


----------



## EliteUndisputed

Lashley gassed hard in the Griggs fight, I just don't see him being able to muster anything up for Alistair.

And, imagine what would happen if Bobby Lashley beat Overeem? Would that mean an instant title shot in Strikeforce?


----------



## kantowrestler

Not to mention Overeem is on a level all on his own. If Lashley beat Overeem it might in fact be for the Dream Heavyweight Championship then he could definately challenge for the Strikeforce heavyweight championship. Then I'm not sure what else could happen, except for Overeem falling off the rankings!


----------



## Mirage445

Overeem will either knee his face into oblivion, or tear his arm off with a Kimura if Lashley manages to take him down.

Both will happen in the first.


----------



## kantowrestler

Rip his arm off with a kimura?


----------



## osmium

K-1 Bouts:

OW lbs.: Gegard Mousasi (4-0 Kickboxing, 30-3-1 MMA) vs. Kyotaro Fujimoto (18-4)

139 lbs.: “Wicky” Akiyo Nishiura (11-6-1 MMA) vs. Tetsuya Yamato (22-5)


Wow are Wicky and Gegard ******* crazy? Well I know Wicky is but those are top tier kickboxers they will get wrecked.

What are the special rules for the femboy/tranny fight?(edit: nevermind I just read the article. Giant LOL at the idiot who wrote it thinking Aoki wouldn't get prison raped under K1 rules Nagashima is a KO artist.) GTFO of here with Watanabe also. This card is more fucked up than any K1 or Pride card ever was. The only fights that even make sense are Bibiano/Takaya, Kawajiri/Thomson, and Sakurai/High.


----------



## Dream-On-101

Well, i cant blame Bobby for taking the fight. He has nothing to loose (apart from his life) but everything to gain. If he looses there will be no shame in it. 

If the fight stays standing Allistair will decapitate him. If it goes to the ground i expect the Reem to get back to his feet without too much trouble, or submit him. Lashley's wrestling is actually very overrated, as is his natural athleticism. Its not like he is Brock.2 or anything similar. They are worlds apart in athleticism and ability. 

Reem shouldnt have too much trouble using his strength and ability to stop the majority of Bobby's very obvious takedowns. I hope after this fight the Reem starts fighting the actual contenders in Strikeforce and then comes over to the UFC. 

He is far to talented to be wasting his time with fights of this caliber, and no one wants another Fedor saga.


----------



## osmium

I'm hoping this ends the talks about how Bobby is a ***** and was lying about the circumstances of why he wasn't fighting bigger names. He shouldn't be fighting those bigger names though he isn't good enough and a guy like Overeem could put a career ending beating on him.


----------



## joshua7789

If Lashley/Reem happens and they do a ten minute first round, Lashley will gas harder then anyone we have ever seen. His build doesnt lend itself to mma. He is carrying so much extra muscle, it is would be damn near impossible for him to go an entire three round fight with a legit heavyweight. Im pretty sure he wrestled at a much lower weight when he was competing, he just blew himself up when he started the pro wrestling gig. Dudes like Lashley and Carwin are always gonna have a very hard time going the distance.


----------



## SRCSBaseball

So apparently Lashley isn't fighting Overeem. Not due to the lack of preparation time, but due to the money offered. Or that is what has been reported. http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/article/exclusive-big-bobby-lashley-vs-batista-mma-update-119227



> The rumors that Bobby Lashley would fight Strikeforce World Champion Alistair Overeem on New Years Eve in Japan for the Dream promotion have turned out to be just that.
> 
> Rumors.
> 
> Overeem's camp accepted the fight, but Lashley's camp asked for an amount Dream was not going to spend, and the fight is officially considered "off."
> 
> There have been many rumors on who would be Overeem's opponent for this year's Dynamite!!! card, from Satoshi Ishii to recently cut UFC rookie Todd Duffee.
> 
> Lashley was last seen in a Strikeforce cage against Chad Griggs, in a lopsided fight which saw Lashley get bloodied and beaten, much like Brock Lesnar against Cain Velasquez.
> 
> There have been reports that Lashley's team turned down the fight because there wasn't enough time to prepare, but WrestleZone has confirmed his management team "priced Lashley out of the market," according to one person involved in the negotiations.
> 
> The latest rumor out of Japan is that Dream is trying to sign Semmy Schlit to fight Overeem on the New Years Eve show. No word on Lashley's next fight, although the rumors that Strikeforce President Scott Coker wants to sign Lashley vs Batista continue to persist.


----------



## osmium

He was winning the Griggs fight until the awful standup uit was nothing like Lesnar/Cain.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, in that fight Lesnar took Cain down and Cain got up. From there it was all Cain. A stand-up is not the same as getting up!:thumbsup:


----------



## limba

According to ESPN's Josh Gross' (on Twitter apparently), Overeem could face ...................*drum roll*........Todd Duffee!

WOOOW!!!
http://twitter.com/JoshGrossESPN


----------



## osmium

Well he is a capable HW certainly an upgrade from Lashley.


----------



## Guy Incognito

At least duffe won't have to worry about passing a piss test in japan


----------



## Bknmax

osmium said:


> K-1 Bouts:
> 
> OW lbs.: Gegard Mousasi (4-0 Kickboxing, 30-3-1 MMA) vs. Kyotaro Fujimoto (18-4)
> 
> 139 lbs.: “Wicky” Akiyo Nishiura (11-6-1 MMA) vs. Tetsuya Yamato (22-5)
> 
> 
> Wow are Wicky and Gegard ******* crazy? Well I know Wicky is but those are top tier kickboxers they will get wrecked.
> 
> .


Your about to learn why they call Gegard the DreamCatcher


----------



## kantowrestler

Because he gets caught up in the dream or because the dream smashes him in the face?


----------



## osmium

kantowrestler said:


> Because he gets caught up in the dream or because the dream smashes him in the face?


Because when Kyotaro beats the **** out of him he will have a dream that he can compete with top tier kick boxers while his body is motionless in the ring.


----------



## kantowrestler

Ok, now I get it. I always wondered what happens to the human brain when someone gets knocked out. It is possible they go through some hallucination!:thumb02:


----------



## Bknmax

osmium said:


> Because when Kyotaro beats the **** out of him he will have a dream that he can compete with top tier kick boxers while his body is motionless in the ring.


Lol Kyotaro beating the **** out off Mousasi , your a joke just like your posts are. Sig bet Or shut the **** up troll


----------



## kantowrestler

So you think Kyotaro is that bad at fighting or Mousasi is that good?


----------



## Bknmax

kantowrestler said:


> So you think Kyotaro is that bad at fighting or Mousasi is that good?


Gegard is 4 - 0 in kickboxing and he destroyed Musashi who Kyotaro took to Decision, Gegard is a completely different fighter since King Mos lay and pray win.Round 1 KO to the undersized Gegard


----------



## kantowrestler

Is Gegard that small compared to Kyotaro?


----------



## Bknmax

kantowrestler said:


> Is Gegard that small compared to Kyotaro?


By about 15 pounds I think,we will see at the weigh ins.


----------



## kantowrestler

How much does Kyotaro weigh?


----------



## osmium

kantowrestler said:


> How much does Kyotaro weigh?


He is the HW champion of K1 he is probably around 220-230. That doesn't matter though because Yoshihiro Sato would beat the **** out of Gegard in a kickboxing match. Musashi is a bum beating him doesn't mean anything. Kyotaro has wins over Aerts,JLB, and Saki. He gets decisions because he is typically a dancer but he is just going to get up in Gegard's face and beat the hell out of him in this fight.


----------



## Bknmax

osmium said:


> He is the HW champion of K1 he is probably around 220-230. That doesn't matter though because Yoshihiro Sato would beat the **** out of Gegard in a kickboxing match. Musashi is a bum beating him doesn't mean anything. Kyotaro has wins over Aerts,JLB, and Saki. He gets decisions because he is typically a dancer but he is just going to get up in Gegard's face and beat the hell out of him in this fight.


Kyotaro couldn't finish Musashi unlike Gegard who did in the first round, Gegard is an MMA fighter Kyotaro would get bent over and raped in an MMA fight with Gegard. If ur so confident that Gegard will lose why don't u take a sig bet then ?


----------



## osmium

Bknmax said:


> Kyotaro couldn't finish Musashi unlike Gegard who did in the first round, Gegard is an MMA fighter Kyotaro would get bent over and raped in an MMA fight with Gegard. If ur so confident that Gegard will lose why don't u take a sig bet then ?


Because I'm not a child like you who wants to bet stupid things. Adding something to someone's signature wouldn't benefit me in any way.


----------



## Bknmax

osmium said:


> Because I'm not a child like you who wants to bet stupid things. Adding something to someone's signature wouldn't benefit me in any way.


Why would u benefit from me making a joke sig for u , ur more off an idiot then I thought carry on .


----------



## KillerShark1985

anyone heard anything definite on who The Reem is going to be facing?

According to the Reems Wiki page its going to be Duffee, I can't see it tho, I heard Duffee turned it down, can't say I blame him, he would have to be mad to go against the Reem at one weeks notice,


----------



## Rauno

KillerShark1985 said:


> anyone heard anything definite on who The Reem is going to be facing?
> 
> According to the Reems Wiki page its going to be Duffee, I can't see it tho, I heard Duffee turned it down, can't say I blame him, he would have to be mad to go against the Reem at one weeks notice,


Didn't Duffee actually take this fight?


----------



## KillerShark1985

Rauno said:


> Didn't Duffee actually take this fight?


Am not sure but I hope so, if he did then win or loose my respect for Duffee has just increased x100, you have to take a bow to the guy, what a fuking nutter.

If not then I don't even loose any respect for him ether, why would he take a fight with the Reem at 1 weeks notice that would just be crazy, no shame in choosing not to go ahead with that kind of mad offer.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, he has guts if he does take the fight cause of all that has happened. Overeem is a top ten fighter and a K-1 Champion and Duffee just got realised from the UFC. He probably looked at this as he has nothing left to loose!


----------



## limba

Man i really hope it will be Duffee!

I mean he was already training for a fight, so he should be in good shape, prepared, fired-up...This could be a great opportunity for him.

If not, i really hope they don't give Alistair another can.

I can only imagine the haters going on...


----------



## kantowrestler

Speaking of which I wonder how this is going to affect his other fight. He will have like a few days to recover and then he'd have to hit the gym again. Is the Titan FC fight for a title or something?


----------



## Mirage445

If Duffee takes this fight he will not be medically cleared to take his next one.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, I wonder if he wants to fight someone who is more his level or challenge himself. That is what is going to determine whether he takes this fight or not. There is the possibility that he may take it cause of a lack of commissions in Japan!:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides

Overeem and Duffee met up today at the PC:










> Alistair Overeem - "I will wait and see what DREAM decides (about the DREAM heavyweight title). I think Todd is ready to put on a hard fight, and he has a great record so far, so a title fight is possible. I do know once I have the belt I will defend it. Anyone is welcome to come here and challenge me, and I will fight absolutely anyone to defend it."
> 
> Todd Duffee - "I’d like to clarify one thing. I asked my manager for this fight. I had heard that (DREAM) were having trouble finding an opponent, and that many people had turned down the fight. Every fight is a risk. It was a chance to fight a great opponent and to fight in Japan. I’m not here to have a padded record or anything; I just want to see what I can do. This was a good chance to do that against a great name."
> 
> Alistair "Demolition Man" Overeem (33-11)
> Win Brett Rogers - TKO (Punches) Strikeforce
> Win Kazuyuki Fujita - KO (Knee) K-1 - Dynamite
> Win James Thompson - Submission (Guillotine Choke) Dream 12
> Win Tony Sylvester - Submission (Guillotine Choke) UG 11
> 
> Todd Duffee (6-1)
> Loss Mike Russow - KO (Punch) UFC 114
> Win Tim Hague - KO (Punches) UFC 102
> Win Assuerio Silva - TKO (Punches) JF 11
> Win Josh Bennett - KO (Punches) ANFC 2


Link


----------



## oldfan

FOTN right here boys..


----------



## osmium

oldfan said:


> FOTN right here boys..


Praying for the first round to be k1 rules so I get to see Aoki knocked out and crying again. 

Edit: Is that supposed to be an Aria cosplay? If so he kind of did a shitty job. I EXPECT MORE JIENOTSU! 

http://www.loneotaku.net/wp/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/seitokai_AriaSuzaShino.jpg


----------



## BobbyCooper

osmium said:


> Praying for the first round to be k1 rules so I get to see Aoki knocked out and crying again.


Aoki will surive and finish him in the first minute of the second.



> DREAM Special Rules (Aoki vs. Nagashima)
> 
> Round 1 is 3 minutes and fought under Kickboxing rules.
> Round 2 is 5 minutes and fought under DREAM MMA rules.
> Open-finger gloves (MMA gloves) will be used in both rounds.
> 60 second interval between rounds.
> Vaseline is prohibited.
> If the fight doesn’t end by submission or (T)KO during the 8 minutes it will be an automatic draw.
> 
> IGF Special Rules (Suzukawa vs. Sapp)
> 
> DREAM MMA rules but with no gloves.
> Closed fist strikes are not allowed.
> You can throw open palm hand strikes (with the bottom of your palm, no backhands).


----------



## osmium

If he does hopefully that douche doesn't break one of his limbs just because he can.


----------



## BobbyCooper

osmium said:


> If he does hopefully that douche doesn't break one of his limbs just because he can.


Nagashima said he would tap immediately if is on top of him


----------



## osmium

BobbyCooper said:


> Nagashima said he would tap immediately if is on top of him


He doesn't know how to recognize shit though so if Aoki dives for a knee bar and immediately torques it he could rip his knee apart before he realizes what is happening.


----------



## BobbyCooper

osmium said:


> He doesn't know how to recognize shit though so if Aoki dives for a knee bar and immediately torques it he could rip his knee apart before he realizes what is happening.


Right! Thats why he said he would tap out right away if he get's taken down.


----------



## kantowrestler

Nagashima looking at tapping out if he gets taken down is like when Royce took his first opponent down and the guy submitted just cause he'd been taken down. It's ironic that that first opponent was the most paid guy. Either way I guess even though Nagashima has MMA experience he knows what happened to Aoki's last opponent last year!:thumb02:


----------



## n8kedjay

is it gonna be hard to find a stream?????????/


----------



## n8kedjay

]is it gonna be hard to find a stream?????????
if u know of a link can i get a pm


----------



## kantowrestler

You broke the unwritten rule of double posting. But yeah I wish we knew a link to watch it. Last year they had online PPV!


----------



## Rusty

You should just send him a link to your sweet backyard mma videos Kanto:sarcastic12:


----------



## Xerxes

Bump. 

Event airs tonight at 4am ET on HDNET.


----------



## KillerShark1985

n8kedjay said:


> ]is it gonna be hard to find a stream?????????
> if u know of a link can i get a pm


I can share the end of all answers to getting a stream on live MMA events, just mail me, I use it all the time to watch live StrikeForce and Dream events, and other stuff un-broadcast live here in the UK.

I am watching Dream there now, its just starting


----------



## osmium

WAR Jienotsu make Trigg wear a pink wig and lipstick.


----------



## joshua7789

Watching a big FEG event is a lot like watching a highschool football homecoming game in the south, there is a lot of random shit going on aside from the actual athletic stuff.


----------



## osmium

joshua7789 said:


> Watching a big FEG event is a lot like watching a highschool football homecoming game in the south, there is a lot of random shit going on aside from the actual athletic stuff.


They know how to put on a show too bad they don't know how to run a business.


----------



## joshua7789

osmium said:


> They know how to put on a show too bad they don't know how to run a business.


True that. Id like to hope that if FEG does go ass up, some other Japanese organization can pick up the pieces and keep it going.


----------



## osmium

The battle of horrid haircuts.

edit: Benoit reference.


----------



## Danm2501

Haha, Little Hercules is a beast. Pulling out German Suplexes in MMA, brilliant stuff.


----------



## joshua7789

Damn, its sad seeing Caol get pwned like that.


----------



## osmium

joshua7789 said:


> Damn, its sad seeing Caol get pwned like that.


Not as sad as seeing Tibau **** his face off.


----------



## joshua7789

osmium said:


> Not as sad as seeing Tibau **** his face off.


Raped in the face, you say? Glad I didnt that fight.


----------



## osmium

joshua7789 said:


> Raped in the face, you say? Glad I didnt that fight.



I'm just telling you what the post fight police report said.

WAR Tokoro make this quick I ******* hate watanabe and don't want him on my tv.

edit: God I wanted him to finish with the leg scissors so bad.


----------



## Guymay

the HDnet broadcast is delayed ?


----------



## joshua7789

Damn, I was waiting for Watanabe to pull of the miracle KO.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

Guymay said:


> the HDnet broadcast is delayed ?


Belive so. Wikipedia has the results of Reem v Duffe so dont go there like I did If you dont want to be spoiled


----------



## Danm2501

Yeah, it's delayed. I checked the Wiki page a little while back and almost ruined quite a few results for myself. Luckily the Ubereem-Duffee fight wasn't on there, so I'm still not sure who won that fight. Loving this show though, there's just something about Japanese MMA that makes it awesome to watch. Been looking forward to this card more than UFC 125 tbh.

Edit: Trigg definitely just said "head down ass up" didn't he. =/


----------



## Dakota?

Is Duffman vs The Reem the main event?

EDIT: Also, lets hope Sergei doesnt get KOed again. HE just got KOd by Singh Jaideep in K1.... which is a very bad thing because Jaideep has pillow hands.


----------



## Rauno

Can anybody PLEASE share the link with me, where i can watch it?


----------



## Dakota?

Do you have Sopcast?


----------



## Dakota?

That justin.tv links is just a restream of the sopcast channel. The sopcast one is slightly higher quality and the sound isnt all fucked.


----------



## Danm2501

http://www.veemi.com/embed.php?v=dynamite 

HD Stream, superb video quality and audio. Credit to McKeever for posting it.

Kharitonov stamped out Mizuno, that was nasty. The big right hand when Mizuno was already basically out was just vicious, put Mizuno out cold for a good minute or so.

Mousasi vs Kyotaro  This is going to be awesome.


----------



## Dakota?

Ohshit Kyotaro Got Rocked!


----------



## KillerShark1985

Fuk yea, war Mousasi he is going to take this one


----------



## Danm2501

Gegard landed some beautiful punches in that round, the big right that rocked him, and he landed a sweet left earlier in the round too. Great round for Gegard. Kyotaro doesn't look the same fighter that he did for the K-1 GP, clearly hasn't given himself much time to train, and isn't fighting like his usual evasive, counter punching self. Standing in the pocket with a quicker, better prepared fighter like Mousasi isn't exactly wise.


----------



## Intermission

Why was anyone doubting my boy Gegard?


----------



## Dakota?

Intermission said:


> Why was anyone doubting my boy Gegard?


In a K1 match vs Kyotaro? 

**** yes i was. I think if the GP wasnt 2 weeks ago Kyotaro would have won.


----------



## Rauno

Dakota? said:


> In a K1 match vs Kyotaro?
> 
> **** yes i was. I think if the GP wasnt 2 weeks ago Kyotaro would have won.


Me too, i was hoping to god that Gegard wins it but in a K1 fight against Kyotaro, he was a massive underdog. So much for that eh.


----------



## Dakota?

**** YES!
My girl Natasha Wicks is going to be on HDNET!!

I must prepare myself. :sarcastic12: :sarcastic12:


----------



## Danm2501

Yeah, if Kyotaro was in better condition, had actually trained and wasn't coming off a grueling 3 round fight with Semmy Schilt he'd have put together a much better performance. Still, great win for Gegard all the same.

Am I the only one that can't help but impersonate Schiavello and the female ring announcer everytime they talk? I just can't help myself.


----------



## limba

Great win gor Gegagrd!!

LOL at Nagashima's entry.

Schiavello: "that dude looks like a lady"!!!

Schiavello could be a comedian easily!!! :thumb02:


----------



## Dakota?

What the ****, Japan. What the ****.


----------



## Danm2501

This ain't lasting 3 minutes. Nagashima's knocking Aoki out, and Trigg's going to be all dressed up.


----------



## limba

LOL at Mike Schiavello:
"if Nagashima KO's Aoki, Frank Trigg puts pink lipstick and if Aoki submits Nagashima, i will shave my beard!!!"

Precious!!! :laugh:


----------



## KillerShark1985

Danm2501 said:


> Yeah, if Kyotaro was in better condition, had actually trained and wasn't coming off a grueling 3 round fight with Semmy Schilt he'd have put together a much better performance.


I worry the same for Overeem, who lets not forget went all the way in the K-1 finals only weeks ago, how much can he of trained MMA recently since then? been K-1 champ he as probably spend more time doing interviews in Japan instead of training.

But still I sure he is going to KTFO of Duffee, just like Kyotaro should of been able to do to Mousasi you would of thought, real testament to how good a mixed fighter Mousasi really is, his success level is already breaking the grounds of been legendary and he still on the up in his career.


----------



## Danm2501

The nearer this fight gets, the more I think how ridiculous this is a fight for Aoki to take. He's doing 3 minutes K-1 rules with 4oz gloves against Nagashima. If he pulls this out it'll be remarkable.


----------



## KillerShark1985

Advantage Nagashima, good chance of a 1st round KO


----------



## limba

Aoki's stand-up is worse than my grandpa's!

_EDIT: i am really worried for Nagashima!!!_


----------



## Dakota?

IS this ref retarded? He has a double handed clinch in and threw a knee. Need a new ******* ref.


----------



## limba

Run Nagashima....
Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blitzz

Oh snap. **** yea.


----------



## Dakota?

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAa


----------



## limba

woooooooooow!!!!


----------



## Vale_Tudo

Looooooooool!!!!!!!! Naaagaaashiiiimaaaaa!!! Yess


----------



## Intermission

Let me openly say this BEFORE Aoki rips his arm off in the second round... I like Aoki, so when I rock a Aoki sig tomorrow, its not because I am a bandwagon jumper lol


----------



## Danm2501

Holy shit. Aoki runs around for the first round, and then gets KTFO immediately in the 2nd. Amazing from Nagashima, Aoki out cold!


----------



## Dakota?

Intermission said:


> Let me openly say this BEFORE Aoki rips his arm off in the second round... I like Aoki, so when I rock a Aoki sig tomorrow, its not because I am a bandwagon jumper lol


ohreally?


----------



## KillerShark1985

Was Aoki not deducted any points in that round, what a scandal

YESSSS MOTHER FUKER TAKE JUSTICE IN A MMA ROUND ALSO


----------



## Mckeever

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## KillerShark1985

Is he dead


----------



## limba

That was the stupidest thing i've ever seen!!!


First round runs from Nagashima!

Second round runs straight into Nagashima's Knee!!!

That was retarderd!


----------



## chosenFEW

guys with pink hair highlights vs. huge hype train fighters

2-0


----------



## joshua7789

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! That is instant karma there, Mr. Aoki. Acted like a complete ass clown in the first round, got KO'ed in the round that he was supposed to dominate. I wonder how far this is gonna drop his stock, he got KO'ed by a very green mma fighter/kickboxer in an mma round.


----------



## limba

KIFU - Knocked Into Freakin' Unconscienceness

LOL Schiavello!!:thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever

That is actually the best thing i've ever seen. Karma mother fucker, karma.


----------



## Intermission

Let me openly say this before Aoki... nvm what an idiot lol


----------



## Danm2501

It was riduclous, and if that happened in the US it'd be laughed at, but the fact it took place in the US just makes it awesome. I am loving this event, Japanese MMA events are just so fun to watch. They're ludicrous in so many ways, but that's the beauty of it. The over the top entrances, the ridiculous rules, Schiavello shouting "good night Irene" every 5 minutes, it's just amazing. UFC 125 will never match up to this.

UBEREEM vs DUFFEE. **** yes, can't wait for this fight. 2 jacked up monsters going at it. I just hope Duffee survives longer than a minute, and his head doesn't get caved in too bad. Actually, who am I kidding, Duffee's a douchebag. Fair play to him for stepping up, but I'm hoping he gets KTFO worse than Aoki and Mizuno put together.


----------



## khoveraki

chosenFEW said:


> guys with pink hair highlights vs. huge hype train fighters
> 
> 2-0







LMFAO.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Here we GO.

this will be a preview of what Overeem vs JDS would look like.
if they ever fight.


----------



## Intermission

Overeem is a legend in Japan lol


----------



## khoveraki

guy incognito said:


> Here we GO.
> 
> this will be a preview of what Overeem vs JDS would look like.
> if they ever fight.


:confused02:


----------



## Intermission

I would like to openly state something less stupid this time. This is why he doesnt belong in the UFC right now, you can see how happy he is fighting there.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

GOOD NIGHT Irene


----------



## Mckeever

I called it a long time ago. The Reem, THE MOST DEVASTATING KNEES IN ALL MMA.


----------



## Danm2501

LOL. 19 seconds. The Reem is an absolute beast. Just needs to find a legitimate opponent, M-1, stop being bitches and get Overeem vs Fedor done FFS.

Huh? Did someone just compare Duffee to JDS? =/ That's one of the strangest comparisons of all-time. Duffee's more Fujita than JDS.


----------



## limba

What else is there to say?!?:confused02:


----------



## chosenFEW

omg made duffee look soft right there..... unbelieveable


----------



## KillerShark1985

**** Yea< Duffe Sit The Fuk Down Hhahahhahaha

Too Easy, The Ufc Would Be A Walk In The Park To The Reem


----------



## joshua7789

Huh, kinda went exactly how it was supposed to, didnt it? Well, at least you got in there Todd. A calculated risk that def should have been calculated a little more.


----------



## Rauno

Holy shit gooodddaaaammnnn!!


----------



## Guy Incognito

khoveraki said:


> :confused02:


The reem would KO JDS just as fast.


----------



## Intermission

AHAHAHHAHAHA AHAHHAHAHAHA AHAHAHHAHAHA AHAHAH

Dana White... the balls in your court now.


----------



## KillerShark1985

Mckeever said:


> I called it a long time ago. The Reem, THE MOST DEVASTATING KNEES IN ALL MMA.


Your not the only one, one of only very few tho, I remember those who called this run by the Reem way before even the Rogers fight


----------



## limba

Hey!
Honestly!
Respect for Duffee for taking the fight on such a short notice! It looked like he really tried to go all out at the beggining! I think it was his only chance! Didn't go well for him! That's it!

DAAMN! I wish he would reach an agreement with the UFC!!


----------



## Dakota?

Honestly, it looked like Duffee was scared and was looking for a way out. You see how fast he got up and was smiling? 

But i think Overeem would have KOd him either way i just think Duffee was paycheck surfing and didnt want to actually fight him.



WAR REEM!


----------



## Danm2501

Why the **** don't we get HDNet in the UK? I wanna watch Bikini Destinations, that looks like a beast of a show.

Ubereem needs to fight some legit competition. He's looked amazing in recent times. Caved Fujita's face in, mauled Brett Rogers, and now destroyed Duffee but he needs to beat Fedor and then move to the UFC and take that title before I consider him the best in the world. Ubereem vs Cain is the fight I wanna see most after Ubereem vs Fedor. Please get him signed Dana!


----------



## Mckeever

Mad respect to Duffee. He was not intimated by Reem, he met him toe to toe and went for it.

Cain Velasquez is the only threat to the Reem. That really would be a fight for the ages.


----------



## Rauno

I'm now in between, do i want Overeem to join the UFC or not.


----------



## chosenFEW

with easy paydays like this dana is going to have to show overeem the money if he wants him over here.... none of that low balling stuff.... i mean brock is one of the highest paid wtf.... what are his fighting credentials


----------



## Vale_Tudo

Yeah, I agree. Duffee was there to collect a paycheck. He wanted nothing to do with Reem.

But right now, I think Its time for Uncle Dana to open up his wallet and get this guy signed. Im pretty sure Reem vs Brock would sell a gazillion ppvs.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Dakota? said:


> Honestly, it looked like Duffee was scared and was looking for a way out. You see how fast he got up and was smiling?
> 
> But i think Overeem would have KOd him either way i just think Duffee was paycheck surfing and didnt want to actually fight him.
> 
> 
> 
> WAR REEM!


He was as limp as limp could be and kept throwing combinations before he got raped


----------



## Dakota?

A little late, but did anyone else notice that hottie The Reem had with him? 

I never knew his wife was so bangin.


----------



## Mckeever

Forget Reem vs Brock. Brock isnt worthy.

Cain should join strikeforce, fight fedor and Reem.


----------



## Danm2501

Rauno said:


> I'm now in between, do i want Overeem to join the UFC or not.


Depends if you want to see him face the best fighters in the world or not. Outside Fedor, no-one stands a chance in Strikeforce. Werdum would get mauled, Big Foot KTFO, Barnett wouldn't get licensed and would get equally destroyed. He needs to go to the UFC and take on Cain, JDS, Carwin and Brock, though stylistically I only see Cain and Brock threatening him, and that would be with their wrestling. No-one strikes with Alistair at HW, though JDS is the best striker at HW outside Alistair so that'd be an interesting fight. Let Alistair beat Fedor and then move over to the UFC.

This event is epic. We've still got Le Banner vs Ishii, Zaromskis vs Sakuraba, Fernandes vs Takaya, Kawajiri vs Thomson and High vs Sakurai. Awesome.

"Look at Le Banner, the only man that could win a staring contest with the sun" LOL. The Voice is brilliant, can you imagine The Voice and Rogan in the same comm box! That'd be beyond epic.


----------



## KillerShark1985

Danm2501 said:


> Depends if you want to see him face the best fighters in the world or not. Outside Fedor, no-one stands a chance in Strikeforce. Werdum would get mauled, Big Foot KTFO, Barnett wouldn't get licensed and would get equally destroyed. He needs to go to the UFC and take on Cain, JDS, Carwin and Brock, though stylistically I only see Cain and Brock threatening him, and that would be with their wrestling. No-one strikes with Alistair at HW.
> 
> This event is epic. We've still got Le Banner vs Ishii, Zaromskis vs Sakuraba, Fernandes vs Takaya, Kawajiri vs Thomson and High vs Sakurai. Awesome.


The best fighters in teh world at HW in the UFC haha what a joke.

Seriosuly outside of Cain and JDS the competition there is so low, outside the UFC he has access to a much wider spectrum of fighters across different sports.

As for Cain you think he could handle the Reem like he did Kongo, you think Brock would stand a chance against the Reem, if the Reem was to join the UFC then after he was finished crushing Cain and JDS there would be nothing left for him other than just more cans to crush.


----------



## Rauno

Dakota? said:


> A little late, but did anyone else notice that hottie The Reem had with him?
> 
> I never knew his wife was so bangin.


If you haven't seen his documentary on thereem.com, do it. It's a very awesome piece and you see quite some more of his lady.



Danm2501 said:


> Depends if you want to see him face the best fighters in the world or not. Outside Fedor, no-one stands a chance in Strikeforce. Werdum would get mauled, Big Foot KTFO, Barnett wouldn't get licensed and would get equally destroyed. He needs to go to the UFC and take on Cain, JDS, Carwin and Brock, though stylistically I only see Cain and Brock threatening him, and that would be with their wrestling. No-one strikes with Alistair at HW, though JDS is the best striker at HW outside Alistair so that'd be an interesting fight. Let Alistair beat Fedor and then move over to the UFC.
> 
> This event is epic. We've still got Le Banner vs Ishii, Zaromskis vs Sakuraba, Fernandes vs Takaya, Kawajiri vs Thomson and High vs Sakurai. Awesome.


Got a point there. The only reason i don't want to see him in the UFC would be his lack of activity. We've seen him compete 7 times this year, but in UFC we would possibly see him only twice a year or so.


----------



## limba

Rauno said:


> I'm now in between, do i want Overeem to join the UFC or not.


----------



## Mckeever

The UFC HW divison is a joke. The only two fighters i even rate in that division are JDS and Cain. **** the UFC.

Cain said that his dream is to fight Fedor. Lets have Cain join SF and do it there.


----------



## Danm2501

Overeem's wrestling doesn't remotely match that of Brock and Cain. Brock also matches Alistair in size, so there's every chance he could take Alistair down and pound on him. Sure, Brock would get absolutely destroyed on the feet, but I think Brock's wrestling makes it a much more intriguing match-up than any fight in SF outside Fedor. Seriously, who outside Fedor is going to come close to beating Ubereem? Werdum gets KTFO, Big Foot is over-rated and Barnett wouldn't get licensed. I'd say Roy Nelson is a tougher fight for Ubereem than Werdum or Big Foot. They should probably let Overeem take Werdum out, so he can avenge the loss from that tough period of his career, but Werdum would get destroyed. I give Frank Mir more of a chance than Werdum, at least Mir's stand-up would allow him to not get destroyed on the feet. Carwin also poses Alistair a serious threat. Alistair likes the clinch, but you do not want to get sloppy with Carwin in the clinch. Did you see what he did to Mir in the clinch? Much more intriguing match-ups in the UFC, Strikeforce's HW division is so over-rated.


----------



## Mckeever

Danm2501 said:


> Overeem's wrestling doesn't remotely match that of Brock and Cain. Brock also matches Alistair in size, so there's every chance he could take Alistair down and pound on him. Sure, Brock would get absolutely destroyed on the feet, but I think Brock's wrestling makes it a much more intriguing match-up than any fight in SF outside Fedor. Seriously, who outside Fedor is going to come close to beating Ubereem? Werdum gets KTFO, Big Foot is over-rated and Barnett wouldn't get licensed. I'd say Roy Nelson is a tougher fight for Ubereem than Werdum or Big Foot. They should probably let Overeem take Werdum out, so he can avenge the loss from that tough period of his career, but Werdum would get destroyed. I give Frank Mir more of a chance than Werdum, at least Mir's stand-up would allow him to not get destroyed on the feet. Carwin also poses Alistair a serious threat. Alistair likes the clinch, but you do not want to get sloppy with Carwin in the clinch. Did you see what he did to Mir in the clinch? Much more intriguing match-ups in the UFC, Strikeforce's HW division is so over-rated.


Brock isnt in the same realm of Reem. There is more to analysing fights than wrestler vs non wrestler.

Brock Vs Reem is Wrestler vs Fighter. Brock is NOT A FIGHTER, he isnt even worthy to fight Overeem IMO. He would get Uberkneed within 30 seconds and knocked out cold.

You're rating Brock far too highly, he is no elite fighter.


----------



## Blitzz

Someone mentions Brock and all intelligent discussion goes out the window.


----------



## Danm2501

Not a chance, you're under-rating Brock far too much. Brock got beaten by a more well-rounded Mixed Martial artist, and one with equal wrestling to him, that's why Cain won. Cain had the wrestling to stop Brock, and then the striking to put him away when it was on the feet. Overeem does not have the wrestling of Cain or Carwin, and I think he'd struggle to defend the Brock shot. He could sink in his slick guillotine, but I really don't think you're giving Brock enough credit. He's a much more legitimate challenge to Overeem than anyone in SF or DREAM outside Fedor. People are far too quick to write someone off. Brock did alright surviving the attack from Carwin. Sure, Carwin gassed, but if Brock wasn't a fighter he'd have just given up when Carwin was reigning down strikes on him, but he didn't. Obviously Alistair would destroy Brock on the feet, but I don't think he has the wrestling to keep it there. It'd be a very intriguing fight.


----------



## Dakota?

Well let me say this. I am a Brock fan and i am a fan of The Reem. 

But honestly i agree with McKeever. Look at what Cain did to Brock. He was tagging him with just some short shots that didnt look to hard and Brock spun around like a ballerina. What do you think Brock would do if The Reem high kicked him or put him in his famous clinch.

I wouldnt count Brock out as he could take him down and lay on him. But brock isnt a lay n prayer and he would likely get submitted as The Reem also has a good ground game.


----------



## Mckeever

Danm2501 said:


> Not a chance, you're under-rating Brock far too much. Brock got beaten by a more well-rounded Mixed Martial artist, and one with equal wrestling to him, that's why Cain won. Cain had the wrestling to stop Brock, and then the striking to put him away when it was on the feet. Overeem does not have the wrestling of Cain or Carwin, and I think he'd struggle to defend the Brock shot. He could sink in his slick guillotine, but I really don't think you're giving Brock enough credit. He's a much more legitimate challenge to Overeem than anyone in SF or DREAM outside Fedor.


You're not getting it. Brock is not a fighter, hes a wrestler. Brock is Bobby Lashley version 2.

Brock wasnt "beaten" by Cain, he was abused, embarrassed. In his previous fight he was also beaten to a pulp.

Brock can not take a punch to save his life, he has zero ground game (from his back) and i stand by what i said from when i first saw the Couture fight, his wrestling is VASTLY OVER RATED.

All you have to do is punch Brock in the face hard and he will crumble. No fighter heart or spirit.


----------



## limba

Props to JLB!
He showed heart!


----------



## Guy Incognito

Danm2501 said:


> *I'd say Roy Nelson is a tougher fight for Ubereem than Werdum or Big Foot.[/B*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Nelson is no tougher then werdum and bigfoot is better then nelson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give Frank Mir more of a chance than Werdum, at least Mir's stand-up would allow him to not get destroyed on the feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murrs stand up is far worse then duffes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carwin also poses Alistair a serious threat. Alistair likes the clinch, but you do not want to get sloppy with Carwin in the clinch. Did you see what he did to Mir in the clinch? Much more intriguing match-ups in the UFC, Strikeforce's HW division is so over-rated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Carwin is slow as hell and would get Ko'd before he could even touch alistair. his shots are the definition of telegraphed.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Dakota?

Lol Frank, you so silly.


----------



## Danm2501

That shot that spun Brock round landed on the nerve in the chin, completely destroying his equilibrium. It doesn't matter how short a shot it is, when you get caught there by a 240lb man you're going to lose your equilibrium and then your footing. Also, Brock showed superb control and jiu jitsu defence in the 2nd fight with Mir, and Mir has a much more dangerous guard than Alistair. You do not want Brock Lesnar on top of you, no matter who you are, and I think Brock could get Alistair down.

Brock has a superb shot, and a shot more than good enough to take Alistair down. His wrestling is not over-rated, he just met someone in Cain that has equal wrestling to him, and the wrestling in that fight was equal. 2 takedowns attempted each, 1 successful each. Also, if he didn't have heart, how come he survived that mauling from Carwin? If Brock wasn't a fighter and had no heart, surely he'd have just quit as soon as Carwin was on top of him smashing him in the face? Brock showed composure, heart and a chin in that fight. Cain just happened to land some massive shots on Lesnar, that knee would have buckled anyone. You're hugely under-rating Brock Lesnar.

Also LOL @ Duffee's stand up being better than Mir's. Mir out-struck Big Nog, knocked Kongo down; yet Duffee got KTFO by Mike Russow and finished in 19 seconds by Overeem. Not a chance his stand-up is better than Mir's, let alone much better.

Nelson no tougher than Werdum or Big Foot? =/ Did you watch Nelson vs JDS? We know Werdum can't take those sorts of shots from JDS, and Big Foot got badly rocked by Kyle, JDS would put him away.

LOL @ Trigg. This has been a great broadcast, really enjoyable stuff.


----------



## Dakota?

Well, im not gonna argue with you, especially in this thread. Lets keep this thread Dynamite related and not go to a Brock thread.

We all have our own opinions and we arent gonna change each others minds so lets all drop it yeah?


----------



## limba

"Frank Wig!!!" - Schiavello is EPIC!!! :thumb02:


----------



## KillerShark1985

Just carry on believing the BS Dana is feeding you about his fighters been the best, 3 fights was it, 3 MMA fights and Brock was given there title, wow what a proven world beater they had there. before that did a 45 year old man who was really a LHW not win there title, wow such credit guess he must be the greatest fighter ever hay and define the law of ageing lol.

2 real fighters enter the UFC and walk through it with ease, now there can cruching is over the only thing left is for them to fight each other and thats it UFC HW division is left woth nothing.

why would you want to have to watch the best HW's in the world on PPV anyway when SF give you them for free? you already lost all the best FW and BM fights, now they are nothing more than pre-lims on the under card to UFC events that few will ever see again.


----------



## Roflcopter

Reem vs Cain/JDS would be fun...


----------



## Guy Incognito

Danm2501 said:


> That shot that spun Brock round landed on the nerve in the chin, completely destroying his equilibrium. It doesn't matter how short a shot it is, when you get caught there by a 240lb man you're going to lose your equilibrium and then your footing. Also, Brock showed superb control and jiu jitsu defence in the 2nd fight with Mir, and Mir has a much more dangerous guard than Alistair. You do not want Brock Lesnar on top of you, no matter who you are, and I think Brock could get Alistair down.
> 
> LOL @ Trigg. This has been a great broadcast, really enjoyable stuff.












it's hardly a clean shot


----------



## Dakota?

The Voice vs The Reem, **** yeah. 

Great episode.


----------



## Mckeever

Danm2501 said:


> That shot that spun Brock round landed on the nerve in the chin, completely destroying his equilibrium. It doesn't matter how short a shot it is, when you get caught there by a 240lb man you're going to lose your equilibrium and then your footing. Also, Brock showed superb control and jiu jitsu defence in the 2nd fight with Mir, and Mir has a much more dangerous guard than Alistair. You do not want Brock Lesnar on top of you, no matter who you are, and I think Brock could get Alistair down.
> 
> Brock has a superb shot, and a shot more than good enough to take Alistair down. His wrestling is not over-rated, he just met someone in Cain that has equal wrestling to him, and the wrestling in that fight was equal. 2 takedowns attempted each, 1 successful each. Also, if he didn't have heart, how come he survived that mauling from Carwin? If Brock wasn't a fighter and had no heart, surely he'd have just quit as soon as Carwin was on top of him smashing him in the face? Brock showed composure, heart and a chin in that fight. Cain just happened to land some massive shots on Lesnar, that knee would have buckled anyone. You're hugely under-rating Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Also LOL @ Duffee's stand up being better than Mir's. Mir out-struck Big Nog, knocked Kongo down; yet Duffee got KTFO by Mike Russow and finished in 19 seconds by Overeem. Not a chance his stand-up is better than Mir's, let alone much better.
> 
> Nelson no tougher than Werdum or Big Foot? =/ Did you watch Nelson vs JDS? We know Werdum can't take those sorts of shots from JDS, and Big Foot got badly rocked by Kyle, JDS would put him away.
> 
> LOL @ Trigg. This has been a great broadcast, really enjoyable stuff.


Are you serious? About Duffees stand up? Come on man. You're going to judge some ones stand up on the basis of one flash KO, when the other fighter was getting absolutely dominated and picked apart on the feet for 98 percent of the fight? Have you watched any of Duffees other fights? Thats like saying Robbie lawler is a beter striker than Melvin Manhouef.

His boxing technique and speed is far superior to Mirs. Mirs stand up is slow and sloppy. Duffee is a good boxer and was being built up to be the next big thing in the HW division. You cant suddenly discredit his striking because of one flash KO.

And what are you talking about. equeal wrestling?!!! Cain outclassed Brock in MMA wrestling. One take down a piece LOL. Cain took Brock down, rode the back for a while and GNP'd his head in. Brock took cain down and cain immediately spring back up to his feet.

Both carwin and couture also neutralised Brocks wrestling. Cain outclassed Brock in wrestling.


----------



## Roflcopter

I was expecting Overeem to backhand The Voice and shout "Never touch a black man's horse meat!" when Shiovallo grabbed the horse meat after the taste text..lol


----------



## Guy Incognito

Danm2501 said:


> That shot that spun Brock round landed on the nerve in the chin, completely destroying his equilibrium. It doesn't matter how short a shot it is, when you get caught there by a 240lb man you're going to lose your equilibrium and then your footing. Also, Brock showed superb control and jiu jitsu defence in the 2nd fight with Mir, and Mir has a much more dangerous guard than Alistair. You do not want Brock Lesnar on top of you, no matter who you are, and I think Brock could get Alistair down.
> 
> Brock has a superb shot, and a shot more than good enough to take Alistair down. His wrestling is not over-rated, he just met someone in Cain that has equal wrestling to him, and the wrestling in that fight was equal. 2 takedowns attempted each, 1 successful each. Also, if he didn't have heart, how come he survived that mauling from Carwin? If Brock wasn't a fighter and had no heart, surely he'd have just quit as soon as Carwin was on top of him smashing him in the face? Brock showed composure, heart and a chin in that fight. Cain just happened to land some massive shots on Lesnar, that knee would have buckled anyone. You're hugely under-rating Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Also LOL @ Duffee's stand up being better than Mir's. Mir out-struck Big Nog, knocked Kongo down; yet Duffee got KTFO by Mike Russow and finished in 19 seconds by Overeem. Not a chance his stand-up is better than Mir's, let alone much better.
> 
> Nelson no tougher than Werdum or Big Foot? =/ Did you watch Nelson vs JDS? We know Werdum can't take those sorts of shots from JDS, and Big Foot got badly rocked by Kyle, JDS would put him away.
> 
> LOL @ Trigg. This has been a great broadcast, really enjoyable stuff.


arlofski knocked nelson out and nearly got KO'd by bigfoot. frank mir Ko'd cro cop and JDS couldn't


----------



## KillerShark1985

Just for the record if your trying to say that Mir could stand with the Reem then


----------



## Danm2501

Of course I've seen Duffee's other fights. His stand-up is good, but it is not much better than Mir. Mir has out-struck far better guys than anyone Duffee has fought outside Alistair. He put a striking clinic on against Nogueira and had the perfect gameplan to out-strike Cheick Kongo, who is a superb kickboxer. The Russow example was just a quick point, he was looking good up until that point, but it was still Mike Russow, not exactly high level competition. Mir's Boxing is excellent, and he's proven that against some excellent strikers. 

No, of course I'm not saying Mir could stand with Alistair. I'm not a moron. My initial point was about Mir being a better version of Werdum. Mir has a sick guard. It's not quite as good as Werdum's, but the gap in the stand-up is far larger than the gap in grappling. At no point did I claim Mir could stand with Overeem.



KillerShark1985 said:


> Just carry on believing the BS Dana is feeding you about his fighters been the best, 3 fights was it, 3 MMA fights and Brock was given there title, wow what a proven world beater they had there. before that did a 45 year old man who was really a LHW not win there title, wow such credit guess he must be the greatest fighter ever hay and define the law of ageing lol.
> 
> 2 real fighters enter the UFC and walk through it with ease, now there can cruching is over the only thing left is for them to fight each other and thats it UFC HW division is left woth nothing.
> 
> why would you want to have to watch the best HW's in the world on PPV anyway when SF give you them for free? you already lost all the best FW and BM fights, now they are nothing more than pre-lims on the under card to UFC events that few will ever see again.


Absolute drivel. This sort of stuff is on a par with ZUFFA Zombies, if not worse. I would break it down point by point, but there's no point. Take your Anti-Dana Glasses off and look at things objectively. Strikeforce's HW division is stupidly over-rated. Outside Overeem and Fedor they have nothing. The only other SF HW that would scrape into the Top 10 would be Werdum, and then he'd get wrecked stylistically by pretty much everyone in that Top 10, especially the guys I've put above him.

Cain
JDS
Overeem
Fedor
Brock
Nelson
Mir
Werdum
Nogueira
Struve

Guy, look at where the left hand lands, it's a stiff shot right on the button. That messes up your equilibrium. Some dude broke it down technically on here just after the fight. Brock going into a twist wasn't because he has no heart or chin, that shot completely fucked with his equilibrium. 

Really CBA with this anymore though. Let's get back to the Dynamite!! show. Sakuraba's about to get KTFO by Zaromskis sadly.


----------



## Roflcopter

SF is pretty much like the UFC, they only really have two good HWs.

At least UFC still has some pretty okay fighters like Zombie Nog, Mir and Carwin and some decent up and comers like Schaub.

SF has Werdum on that next level. That's it.


----------



## Blitzz

First mention of Brock and the haters/nuthuggers shit on a perfectly good thread.


----------



## Roflcopter

Zaromskis is an awful fighter so I think Zombie Sakuraba actually wins here.


----------



## KillerShark1985

At least the guys at SF have the chance to fight elsewhere when SF can provide them with a fight, SF is just one place we can see the guys on the circuit, if your in the UFC and can't get a fight then you just don't fight, which is why we can watch Overeem a lot more than any fighter in the UFC right now.


----------



## Blitzz

There goes Sakuraba's ear. Man he looks like a zombie.


----------



## Dakota?

Can we get a high def pic of that ear?


----------



## Danm2501

Yeah, because there are so many fantastic HW's "on the circuit" outside Strikeforce that the SF HW's get to fight. Quality of match-ups > Quantity of match-ups for me.

That was horrible to watch. No movement at all from Saku, an easy fight for Zaromskis. The ear looked nasty in the split second you got to see it. Sakuraba should really retire.


----------



## Roflcopter

Wow, that sucked.


----------



## KillerShark1985

Danm2501 said:


> Yeah, because there are so many fantastic HW's "on the circuit" outside Strikeforce that the SF HW's get to fight. Quality of match-ups > Quantity of match-ups for me.
> 
> That was horrible to watch. No movement at all from Saku, an easy fight for Zaromskis. The ear looked nasty in the split second you got to see it. Sakuraba should really retire.


how many HW fights do you think the UFC put on last year, from all there events, prelims and fight nights included?


----------



## Dakota?

Oh god HDNET you tease me.... i cant wait for you Natasha!


----------



## Roflcopter

Danm2501 said:


> Yeah, because there are so many fantastic HW's "on the circuit" outside Strikeforce that the SF HW's get to fight. Quality of match-ups > Quantity of match-ups for me.
> 
> That was horrible to watch. No movement at all from Saku, an easy fight for Zaromskis. The ear looked nasty in the split second you got to see it. Sakuraba should really retire.


Except Overeem fought twice in all of 2010. Once in DREAM, once in SF. Once against a tire changer, the other against Todd Duffee.

Fedor fought once in SF. Zero outside of it.
Double for Werdum.

Barnett hasn't even fought yet.

Bigfoot fought twice, once against Arshotsky, and then got into a war with a blown up LHW on short notice in Mike Kyle.
Zero outside of Strikforce.


So yeah...so much for that theory.

I guess Overeem showing up to yearly DREAM events qualifies as "quantity" and justifies non-exclusive contracts...


----------



## Danm2501

KillerShark1985 said:


> how many HW fights do you think the UFC put on last year, from all there events, prelims and fight nights included?


You've posted the little comparative division by division table about 14 times, but I can't remember the exact number. It's not many. But there's not much the UFC can do when their HW division is quite small (the amount of quality HW's worldwide is a small number, majority of them *are* in the UFC) and Brock, Carwin, Cain, Nog and Barry have all been injured, with Nelson having contractual issues.


----------



## KillerShark1985

are you just going to ignore the fact that Overeem had 5 K-1 fights as well last year on top of that.

Does the UFC even have ANYONE with 46 Pro-MMA fights under them, never mind anyone with that kind of experience in there prime like the Reem is.


----------



## Roflcopter

KillerShark1985 said:


> *are you just going to ignore the fact that Overeem had 5 K-1 fights as well last year on top of that.*
> 
> *Does the UFC even have ANYONE with 46 Pro-MMA fights under them*, never mind anyone with that kind of experience in there prime like the Reem is.


Yes.

Yves Edwards, Matt Hughes, Matt Hallman.

There are other near it as well, such as Rampage, Big Nog, etc.


----------



## Mckeever

Roflcopter said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yves Edwards, Matt Hughes, Matt Hallman.
> 
> There are other near it as well, such as Rampage, Big Nog, etc.


He was obviously referring to the HW division, considering this entire argument has been about the HW division. 

Moron.


----------



## Roflcopter

Mckeever said:


> He was obviously referring to the HW division, considering this entire argument has been about the HW division.
> 
> Moron.


No, he obviously said anyone, in big capital letters.


Moron.


----------



## Danm2501

Wow, I usually love that Japanese Announcer, but the introduction of Jason High was one of the most irritating noises I've heard for a while. Much better at announcing Japanese guys.


----------



## Roflcopter

The Japanese announcers always adds extra syllables when announcing American fighters.

Seriously, it's TODD. Not Toe-Doe.


Anyway, this is bound to be an absolutely horrendous fight barring some type of one shot KO from the porn star.


----------



## KillerShark1985

its not that any of the names mentioned are still in there peak anyway all are getting on a bit now more so when you look at the division they are in, unlike the Reem who is just coming into top form, in comparison they are all now irrelevant.

Only one I can think of is Melvin Guillard who has age on his side and the experience to match if we are going to look at all division.

same can be said for about experience Mousasi against the LHW's at the UFC, I not going to say who I think would win or lose only that it would be a great fight between to great fighters that would answer a big question, but Mousasi vs Jones right now would be the greatest cross promotion fight possible


----------



## Roflcopter

KillerShark1985 said:


> its not that any of the names mentioned are still in there peak anyway all are getting on a bit now more so when you look at the division they are in, unlike the Reem who is just coming into top form, in comparison they are all now irrelevant.
> 
> Only one I can think of is Melvin Guillard who has age on his side and the experience to match if we are going to look at all division.
> 
> same can be said for about experience Mousasi against the LHW's at the UFC, I not going to say who I think would win or lose only that it would be a great fight between to great fighters that would answer a big question, but Mousasi vs Jones right now would be the greatest cross promotion fight possible


Why? Mousasi can't even defend a double leg takedown.

King Mo was so gassed he was essentially falling over on Mousasi.

Jones would win that fight easily.

I'd rather see Shogun vs Cavalcante

Experience also isn't necessarily a good thing either, I'm not sure why you are acting like it is the end all be all. It also represents wear and tear, and of course a ticking time bomb on Overeem's already questionable punch resistance.


----------



## KillerShark1985

Roflcopter said:


> Why? Mousasi can't even defend a double leg takedown?
> 
> King Mo was so gassed he was essentially falling over on Mousasi.
> 
> Jones would win that fight easily.
> 
> I'd rather see Shogun vs Cavalcante


That is your opinion, King Mo is a stronger more powerful wrestler than Jones with a more proven an successful college wrestling record, in fact it could be argued that King Mo is best wrestler at LHW in MMA he sure was the most successful in the college leauge.

Jones is more athletic I will give him that but I dont think his top game is as safe from submissions and sweeps as Mo's. I sure as hell would not write Mousasi off in that fight, nor would I right Jones off for that matter.

Shogun vs Cavalcante would be another great fight but its the future I would sooner preview.


----------



## Roflcopter

KillerShark1985 said:


> That is your opinion, King Mo is a stronger more powerful wrestler than Jones with a more proven an successful college wrestling record, in fact it could be argued that King Mo is best wrestler at LHW in MMA he sure was the most successful in the college leauge.
> 
> Jones is more athletic I will give him that but I dont think his top game is as safe from submissions and sweeps as Mo's. I sure as hell would not write Mousasi off in that fight, nor would I right Jones off for that matter.


Right, and I'm sure King Mo's outstanding wrestling was displayed when he could barely stand and fell over on Mousasi for the last 2 rounds. :laugh:


Jones is also twice the grappler of Mo. Not even close. Mo has no grappling ability outside of takedowns, and Feijao stuffed him quite a few times.


----------



## KillerShark1985

Roflcopter said:


> Right, and I'm sure King Mo's outstanding wrestling was displayed when he could barely stand and fell over on Mousasi for the last 2 rounds. :laugh:
> 
> 
> Jones is also twice the grappler of Mo. Not even close. Mo has no grappling ability outside of takedowns, and Feijao stuffed him quite a few times.


Hopefully time will tell on this one, but I bet it would be a lot harder for some like say Roger Gracie to Sub Mo, than it would be for him to Sub Jones in a grappling match.

Jones looks more impressive because he is more aggressive, but I doubt he is as safe from counter sweep and submissions.

Kind of like Sonnen vs GSP, Sonnen is more aggressive but more likely to be submitted, GSP is a lot more safe, well maybe that is not giving JOnes full credit to be fair, he does look to been passing guards and looking for improved positions more than Sonnen with success, but them I am not sire if I have ever seen anyone with a dangerous world class guard try to defend and counter Jones, its something I would like to see.


----------



## Roflcopter

Thank God that's over.

I barely watched. It's hard to watch a half-naked Sakurai on top of someone when you've seen a fully naked Sakurai on top of someone.


----------



## Danm2501

"About as hard to find as a pubic hair at a Justin Bieber concert" LOL. Michael Schiavello's been on form tonight. That's a classic.


----------



## Roflcopter

That was a sublime performance from Kawajiri.

Needed to, he's always been criminally underrated for no reason to American fans.

Kawajiri vs Melendez in 2011!


----------



## pipe

Lol @ Aoki the big nincompoop


----------



## BobbyCooper

Roflcopter said:


> That was a sublime performance from Kawajiri.
> 
> Needed to, he's always been criminally underrated for no reason to American fans.
> 
> Kawajiri vs Melendez in 2011!


It needs to happen :thumbsup: 

even more intriguing then a Alvarez fight for me.

And I would put my money on him!


----------



## jonnyg4508

KillerShark1985 said:


> That is your opinion, King Mo is a stronger more powerful wrestler than Jones with a more proven an successful college wrestling record, in fact it could be argued that King Mo is best wrestler at LHW in MMA he sure was the most successful in the college leauge.


You are right.

But it all goes out the window when you consider Mousasi was getting taken down by what seemed to be a half dead man. Those were some of the weakest TD attempts I have ever seen...and Mousasi had ZERO answers. As good as Mo's TDs are he had no energy what so every in teh 3rd 4th and 5th round...yet he was still able to easily take him down.

You are mistaken if you don't think JJ could rag doll Mousasi.


----------



## jonnyg4508

pipe said:


> Lol @ Aoki the big nincompoop


Only further proves how overrated he is. 

What an embarrassing performance.


----------



## TraMaI

jonnyg4508 said:


> You are right.
> 
> But it all goes out the window when you consider Mousasi was getting taken down by what seemed to be a half dead man. Those were some of the weakest TD attempts I have ever seen...and Mousasi had ZERO answers. As good as Mo's TDs are he had no energy what so every in teh 3rd 4th and 5th round...yet he was still able to easily take him down.
> 
> You are mistaken if you don't think JJ could rag doll Mousasi.


It's less of Mousasi getting taken down because he can't defend it and more of Mousasi getting taken down because he just doesn't give a ****. He was beating the Hell out of Mo from the bottom and I honestly think he won that fight.


----------



## Blitzz

I am still ecstatic that Aoki got knocked out brutally after that embarrassing first round.


----------



## Thelegend

that aoki knee made the year for me. maybe he should have thrown another dropkick lol


----------



## d3rkk

Dakota? said:


> Can we get a high def pic of that ear?


Here's a pic of the ear. Looks like it's partially torn from the top downwards. Apparently it's already been saved :confused05:


----------



## oldfan

The aoki fight was hugely entertaining, Sometimes the Japanese sillyness and circus rules actually pay off :thumb02:

I would be willing to contribute to a Sakuraba retirement fund


----------



## Bknmax

TraMaI said:


> It's less of Mousasi getting taken down because he can't defend it and more of Mousasi getting taken down because he just doesn't give a ****. He was beating the Hell out of Mo from the bottom and I honestly think he won that fight.


I've been saying this for a while, Mousasi himself said he let Mo take him down on several occasions. Mousasi has 2 fights left on his contract and I guarantee he takes the LHW belt back.


----------



## osmium

Thelegend said:


> that aoki knee made the year for me. maybe he should have thrown another dropkick lol


I laughed uncontrollably for a minute straight when he got KOed. It made me happier than when Mach destroyed him because of all the cheating bullshit he did in that first round. Jienotsu's reaction was priceless.

Good on Gegard he actually took the fight seriously and showed up prepared unlike most of his recent fights. Kyotaro clearly was impacted by the Semmy fight his movement was crap in this but that doesn't mean Gegard can't get completely outclassed like he was in this fight and still get a knockdown and win on points. That is what makes K1 so exciting the ability to shift momentum at any time.

Wicky though I really didn't give him the respect he deserves but that is because I didn't realize that he was so much bigger than the 63kg guys and still as fast as any of them. He is a top class athlete and if he wanted to he could train for K1 full time and be a top guy at 63kg. That is if he ever keeps his hands up in the pocket. Sucks really bad there wasn't an extension round for that fight.

I was happy and impressed with both josh and kawajiri. Josh is back he has the crispness and speed in his strikes again but Kawajiri is an animal on the ground and it was just too much. I'm looking forward to both of these guys fighting more top guys going forward.

Ishii is getting better but good god are his heel hooks terrible and he will never be a legitimate hw contender second and third tier guys would kill him. 

I usually don't say guys should retire but man Saku needs to ******* retire. I thought Mach won his fight but it was really close so the decision doesn't really bother me.

My man Takaya is proving my faith in him to be well placed. Cry more Bibiano you little bitch acting like you won that fight. I look forward to dream not paying you for 8 months again.

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOverREEEEEEEM!!

God damn that show was ******* long.


----------



## SideWays222

LMAO!!!!!!!! I ALWAYS HATED AOKI.!!

I couldnt have created a better ending myself if i was able to. Thank fucing godddddddd


Yuichiro Nagashima

Has earned a fan. It is the second fighter overseas that i will call myself a fan of. Kid is number 1.


----------



## BobbyCooper

osmium said:


> Good on Gegard he actually took the fight seriously and showed up prepared unlike most of his recent fights. Kyotaro clearly was impacted by the Semmy fight his movement was crap in this but that doesn't mean Gegard can't get completely outclassed like he was in this fight and still get a knockdown and win on points. That is what makes K1 so exciting the ability to shift momentum at any time.


dude you have no clue what so ever you are talking about.. give him Respect already :thumbsdown:

Also, Gegard was anything else but prepared!

God people like you are so annoying.. :sign02:


----------



## Cragly

Off topic: What was the song the Mousasi came out to?


----------



## osmium

BobbyCooper said:


> dude you have no clue what so ever you are talking about.. give him Respect already :thumbsdown:
> 
> Also, Gegard was anything else but prepared!
> 
> God people like you are so annoying.. :sign02:


He didn't gas after the first round or fight like a sloppy and arrogant jackass which has been his custom lately so I call that being prepared. I was a fan of his and if he starts taking the sport serious every time out I will be again.


----------



## BobbyCooper

osmium said:


> He didn't gas after the first round or fight like a sloppy and arrogant jackass which has been his custom lately so I call that being prepared. I was a fan of his and if he starts taking the sport serious every time out I will be again.


Some people just can't give credit where credit is due.. I get that!

Mousasi gassed after 6 min of K-1 fighting wich is just laughable, nothing else! If you think this is being well prepared.. so be it! Why do I even bother all the time..:confused05:


----------



## osmium

BobbyCooper said:


> Some people just can't give credit where credit is due.. I get that!
> 
> Mousasi gassed after 6 min of K-1 fighting wich is just laughable, nothing else! If you think this is being well prepared.. so be it! Why do I even bother all the time..:confused05:


He wasn't gassed Kyotaro just wasn't rocked anymore so it went back to what was happening before he was rocked which was a tooling by a vastly superior striker.


----------



## Mckeever

osmium said:


> He wasn't gassed Kyotaro just wasn't rocked anymore so it went back to what was happening before he was rocked which was a tooling by a vastly superior striker.


No. Gegard was visibly gassed in that fight.

He was breathing heavy and his strikes slowed down significantly and the number of strikes thrown dropped signicantly.

Thats called gassed buddy.


----------



## BobbyCooper

osmium said:


> He wasn't gassed Kyotaro just wasn't rocked anymore so it went back to what was happening before he was rocked which was a tooling by a vastly superior striker.


oh osmium.. I guess you will never change..

I give up^^ have a nice day


----------



## Bknmax

BobbyCooper said:


> oh osmium.. I guess you will never change..
> 
> I give up^^ have a nice day


I gave up after he said Kyotoro would run circles around Gegard


----------



## BobbyCooper

Some people just can't jump over there shadow..


----------



## SideWays222

Gegard was definitely gassing. Anyone that thinks otherwise is on his nuts a bit too much, and this comes from a gegard fan.


----------



## Rauno

SideWays222 said:


> Gegard was definitely gassing. Anyone that thinks otherwise is on his nuts a bit too much, and this comes from a gegard fan.


Well he was unloading a lot on Kyotaro in the second.


----------



## kantowrestler

This was clearly one of those cases where Gegard pulled a win out of his arse. Though one thing he had going for him was that Kyotaro had been battered from a kickboxing match a few weeks ago. That is what allowed him to pull off an impossible win!:thumb02:


----------



## SigFig

Thelegend said:


> that aoki knee made the year for me. maybe he should have thrown another dropkick lol


I LOL'd uncontrollably when that sh*t happened.

Aoki fights a b*tch made K1 round and then gets KTFO'd during "his" mma round. Absolutely priceless.


----------



## kantowrestler

The way they went they should've gone one way or the other. That way this would've been an actual match and Aoki could drop down the ranks. Unfortunately the way the match was structured, Aoki's MMA rank will probably remain unscathed!:thumb02:


----------



## Chileandude

WTF was Aoki thinking, he survived a 3 minutes K1 round with the guy and took his back multiple times, why in the world did he shoot low....he should've kept the same strategy than on round 1 and eventually end up taking the back.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, that way he could've taken him down and submitted him. That would've been a good fight. Then again this was a freakshow!:thumbsdown:


----------



## SmackyBear

*Ratings are in*

I had fun watching Dynamite, but I guess the ratings disappointed. From some articles linked in a bloodyelbow article:



> Quietly, the ratings number came out for the 2010 K-1 Dynamite show on Tokyo Broadcasting System and it was a 9.8% rating. A sub-10% rating was the very last thing K-1 needed. (Though it was nice to know that they ended up giving an attendance for the show - 26,729.)





> The first part of K-1 Dynamite: The Power of Courage 2010 aired from 9:00 p.m. to 10:50 p.m. and pulled an average of 9.8, while the second half ran from 10:50 p.m. to 11:39 p.m. and drew a 7.8 score. Both numbers fell short of the ratings for “Dynamite 2009,” which aired on TBS in three parts and scored averages of 16.7, 11.8 and 10.6.


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/1/3/1911809/after-dynamite-2010-flopped-whats-left-for-japanese-mma-and-k-1

Some of the articles quoted in the link also speculate that they'll lose their current TV deal. But on the bright side, they indicate they might have a station to go to should that happen.


----------



## kantowrestler

Which channel would they go to if they lost their contract with TBS?


----------



## SmackyBear

kantowrestler said:


> Which channel would they go to if they lost their contract with TBS?


Fuji TV was suggested as a destination here.




> Tokyo Broadcasting System is the outlet for DREAM, K1 MAX, and Dynamite. Fuji TV is the outlet for K1 and fortunately, 2010 was a solid year for FEG. They also furthered their relationship with the network and what could be TBS's loss if they decide to cut ties with FEG could be FUJI's gain. The original plan for the shows on TBS were less about fighting about more about infiltrating the other shows on the network and this was a failure. Fuji appears to have a greater interest in combat sports and I would suspect that all of FEG's programming will find its way onto the network very soon.
> 
> Dynamite!!! needed to deliver in a big way and it didn't. There was no Sakuraba retirement match to garner media attention. Shinya Aoki, once the biggest draw in DREAM, lost the remaining luster he once had, and the one major Japanese heavyweight K1 star Kyotaro, was defeated by a blown up light heavyweight in a fight where the K1 Champ looked sluggish from a grueling K1 schedule. Unless there are major storylines in the future, I would expect the decline to continue. The K1 brand is still strong but the MMA aspect may be all but dead.


----------



## kantowrestler

I thought Fuji was the home for Sengoku. Where is the home of Sengoku then?


----------



## SmackyBear

kantowrestler said:


> I thought Fuji was the home for Sengoku. Where is the home of Sengoku then?


It is. I'm guessing they can both survive there.


----------



## Rusty

kantowrestler said:


> I thought Fuji was the home for Sengoku. Where is the home of Sengoku then?


Why so mad?


----------



## kantowrestler

RustyRenegade said:


> Why so mad?


Why so serious?:confused03:


----------



## Intermission

Alright guys I think this can stop now. No need to get off topic here.


----------



## Rusty

Whoops, wrong thread. Pic must have a retard magnet on it


----------



## kantowrestler

Well you can blame Mr. RustyRenegade for that. Anyways, it would be interesting for two rival promotions to be on the same channel. It may leave the two to being forced to work together!:confused02:


----------



## oldfan

kantowrestler said:


> *Well you can blame Mr. RustyRenegade for that*. Anyways, it would be interesting for two rival promotions to be on the same channel. *It may leave the two to being forced to work together!*:confused02:


In what way?:serious01:


----------



## kantowrestler

Well the two can coordinate in order to avoid conflict on the same network. They can also coopromote again. That way it'll all work out!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

So... I finally got to watch the whole thing (I fell asleep during the live broadcast because it was kinda early/late) so I didn't see the whole thing until yesterday.

Actually I want to say just one thing.



Karma's a bitch!!!


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, what goes around definately comes around. I'm surprised that Aoki is still ranked in the top five. Then again this fight had just as much significance as that exhibition with Fedor!:thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler

Why is this being talked about right now? This was five months ago. Well Bobby versus Overeem would be rather lopsided.


----------

